# Advice on Converting Master Closet to 3/4 Bath



## Thirdeye (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello, newbie here. First time home buyer, we close on Feb22 and are very excited. The only thing about the home is that it has only one bathroom. However the master closet backs to the plumbing wall and we want to convert it to a 3/4 bath. Its going to be a DYI job. I will have plenty of good help though. My wife's father is a plumber and I have a good friend who used to have his own contractor business and is a very good general handy man.

Im just kinda worried that it will be too small. What do you guys/gals think about the dimensions we have to work with? Also, the closet is not perfectly rectangular, there is a little nook framed out for the shoot. This corner is where the shower would need to go so Im not quite sure how to work around it. 

Ive attached a sketch of the floor plan of the master bedroom, existing bathroom, and master closet. Any advice/comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

It looks to me like you'd end up having 2 master bathrooms? 

Would you close off the bedroom-to-bathroom-door to the existing bathroom?

I guess I don't have any helpful advice. Congrats on the new house! (Also, I'm waiting responses as we'd like to do the same thing, but with even more limited space!)


----------



## Thirdeye (Feb 11, 2007)

space_coyote said:


> It looks to me like you'd end up having 2 master bathrooms?
> 
> Would you close off the bedroom-to-bathroom-door to the existing bathroom?
> 
> I guess I don't have any helpful advice. Congrats on the new house! (Also, I'm waiting responses as we'd like to do the same thing, but with even more limited space!)


Yes exactly. The door going into the existing bathroom from the master bedroom would be closed off. Also, we are going to get a stackable washer/dryer and put that where the washer is. Then the space where the dryer is will be converted to a closet for the master. We'll also frame in another closet somewhere in the master and have a his/her type thing going on with the closets.

Good luck on your conversion.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry i don't understand. You currently have a full bathroom in your master bedroom. The only bathroom in the entire house? And you want to add a second bathroom right beside it? Why not knock the wall down that separtes the closet from the master....wait a minute, you mean it will not open up to your bedroom, right, it will open up into living room or something?


----------



## Thirdeye (Feb 11, 2007)

harleysilo said:


> I'm sorry i don't understand. You currently have a full bathroom in your master bedroom. The only bathroom in the entire house? And you want to add a second bathroom right beside it? Why not knock the wall down that separtes the closet from the master....wait a minute, you mean it will not open up to your bedroom, right, it will open up into living room or something?


Thats correct, its the only bathroom in the entire house.

It is a 3 bedroom, tri-level house. The drawing is the upstairs level but the other two bedrooms and the main hallway are not shown. The existing bathroom can be accessed from the main hallway and the master bedroom. Notice the doorway between the washer and dryer nooks. That door way is on the main hallway. So its like the master bedroom does not have its own bathroom, it shares with the main upstairs hallway bathroom.

What we want to do is close off the doorway leading from the master bedroom to the existing bathroom and convert the master closet to a master 3/4 bath. That way, the master bedroom will have its own private bathroom. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

It makes perfect sense, your explaination and the idea of turning it into a 3/4 bath. will suck to lose the closet. You should do as you are and get many opinions, it would suck to do all that work and then in the future your home be difficult to sell cause no closet....can you add a closet in your bedroom?


----------



## Thirdeye (Feb 11, 2007)

harleysilo said:


> It makes perfect sense, your explaination and the idea of turning it into a 3/4 bath. will suck to lose the closet. You should do as you are and get many opinions, it would suck to do all that work and then in the future your home be difficult to sell cause no closet....can you add a closet in your bedroom?


Yes we are planning on framing in closet space in the master. Its a pretty large master so we should be able to give up some square footage for a closet. Also, we are going to go to a stackable washer/dryer and put it in the nook where the washer goes. Then we can convert the dryer nook into additional closet space (see drawing)


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

The stack washer and dryer is a good idea, I would be concerned with their capacity, all though I have not personally looked at them. 

Making the small closet where the washer or dryer used to be is an o.k. idea, allthough not conveinent to master bedroom.


----------



## Thirdeye (Feb 11, 2007)

harleysilo said:


> The stack washer and dryer is a good idea, I would be concerned with their capacity, all though I have not personally looked at them.
> 
> Making the small closet where the washer or dryer used to be is an o.k. idea, *allthough not conveinent to master bedroom*.


dude, we would break through the wall and put a door going into the new closet where the dryer used to be and frame off the back to make it part of the master bedroom, no longer part of the hall bathroom...geez:laughing: .


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd say that my reading comprehension sucks, but I reread the whole thread and you never mentioned making a new doorway into the new closet.

Sounds like you bought a poorly designed house, but it also sounds like you have the friends and family to make it all right! 

That's what happens on your first house, what I can't figure out is how I let it happen again on our second house....

Good luck, sounds like your idea is well thought out and should be very functional.


----------

